# Specticle FLO (Indaziflam) vs. Prodiamine



## poclark (Sep 6, 2017)

Has anyone had experience using both Indaziflam and Prodiamine? If so, does Indaziflam warrant the much higher price tag? Thinking about switching to Prodiamine but I've been very happy with Indaziflam so far. If it's not broke don't fix it?

Specticle FLO (Indaziflam) Label
https://www.backedbybayer.com/~/media/BackedByBayer/Product Labels - pdf/Specticle FLO.ashx

Product Guide
https://www.backedbybayer.com/~/med...Product Guide/SpecticleFLO Product Guide.ashx

Purchase
https://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/specticle-flo-herbicide


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I reached out to Dr. McCarty, with the Turfgrass Dept, at Clemson concerning pre-ems. He suggested alternating annually between indaziflam and prodiamine to reduce the chance of resistance. Specticle isn't cheap but also, it seems to be REALLY effective, especially when sprayed, since nothing is known to have resistance to it yet.


----------



## poclark (Sep 6, 2017)

This is great info. Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Arbornomics, who does my zoysia in Atl, uses Flo. I can report it's worked like a boss. I had exchanges with them about others like ronstar, dimension ...all cheaper but their go-to is the more expensive bayer product.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Interesting. My get some of this after I run thru all of this ronstar g in the next year. Hoping for better turn out from the ronstar


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> Interesting. My get some of this after I run thru all of this ronstar g in the next year. Hoping for better turn out from the ronstar


Are you planning to apply while the Bermuda is dormant, then again several months later while it's actively growing? If so, I want to know how it turns out. Just to make sure I understand, are you using granular ronatar or are you going to use a version that's sprayed on to the turf? Thanks.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. My get some of this after I run thru all of this ronstar g in the next year. Hoping for better turn out from the ronstar
> ...


I'm currently using granular ronstar g.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

poclark said:


> Has anyone had experience using both Indaziflam and Prodiamine? If so, does Indaziflam warrant the much higher price tag? Thinking about switching to Prodiamine but I've been very happy with Indaziflam so far. If it's not broke don't fix it?


What led you to go with Specticel Flo indaziflam in the first place? Assuming hybrid Bermuda or zoysia, the application rate is 10oz. An 18oz bottle goes for $240, so you're looking at a cost of $133 an acre. Generic Prodiamine 65 WDG is $13 an acre.

I have read about extremely high rates of effectiveness, especially when applied as a spray.

Have you seen a generic of indaziflam? I can only find Bayer Branded Specticle Granules and Specticle Flo.



jayhawk said:


> Arbornomics, who does my zoysia in Atl, uses Flo. I can report it's worked like a boss. I had exchanges with them about others like ronstar, dimension ...all cheaper but their go-to is the more expensive bayer product.


Do they do a once a year application or is it several smaller applications throughout the year? Are they spraying anything else on your yard?


----------



## poclark (Sep 6, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> What led you to go with Specticel Flo indaziflam in the first place? Assuming hybrid Bermuda or zoysia, the application rate is 10oz. An 18oz bottle goes for $240, so you're looking at a cost of $133 an acre. Generic Prodiamine 65 WDG is $13 an acre.
> 
> I have read about extremely high rates of effectiveness, especially when applied as a spray.
> 
> Have you seen a generic of indaziflam? I can only find Bayer Branded Specticle Granules and Specticle Flo.


Local recommendation. No, I have not seen a generic. It's probably still under patent by Bayer.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

poclark said:


> Local recommendation. No, I have not seen a generic. It's probably still under patent by Bayer.


Thanks. It seems to have amazing effectiveness and appears to be priced accordingly. I'm definitely going to look into using it once my yard is fully established.


----------



## poclark (Sep 6, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Thanks. It seems to have amazing effectiveness and appears to be priced accordingly. I'm definitely going to look into using it once my yard is fully established.


Good luck! I've been really happy with it, and hope it works well for you. Keep me updated.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

My brother works for Bayer and am trying to get it though his 'company store'. So far no luck, but if I could get it on the cheap perhaps I could get a gallon and redistribute.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Movingshrub I haven't paid that close attention.


Movingshrub said:


> I can 'awks' them next time I see them


----------

